# FCG motor



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

For this halloween i wanted 2 hve an FCG (flying crank ghost) since ive been 
putting off making one for 2-3 yrs. My question is can u use a dayton 6.9 rpm gearmotor instead of the one recommended on phantasmechanics? The motor is 3M096 on grainger.

The only difference i could find between the two was one has 1/333 hp input and the other has 1/100 hp input, a different gear ratio, and one has overhung load 3.5 an other has 50.

Thanks!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

that sounds to wimpy a motor for a fcg


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

People have used a wide variety of motors to make fcg's. The only thing you have to be careful of, aside from rpm, is the motors torque output. Too little torque will put you in a situation where you have to counter balance the puppet in order to get it to move, which is kind of a pain in the ass, more pulleys, gotta get the right amount of ballast, etc. You can't go wrong by getting more motor than you need, even if it costs a bit more, you'll be happier with the end product.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you for responding I think i will go with the more suggested by phantasmechanics, even if it does cost more

Ill put pics up of finished product eventually


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

-blank- said:


> Thank you for responding I think i will go with the more suggested by phantasmechanics, even if it does cost more
> 
> Ill put pics up of finished product eventually


You will not be disappointed with that motor. The few extra dollars will be worth it.


----------

